# rufus bloodline?



## twitchf4i (Jan 22, 2010)

can someone plz school me on the rufus line


----------



## SECD (Jan 17, 2011)

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [379] :: HAMMONDS' RUFUS
If this is the dog/line you speak of ask anything you like! He produced one of my favorites of all time SNORT AKA PIG


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

and snort went to some castro lines.and several others.


----------



## SECD (Jan 17, 2011)

Show me a ped or two of what you are talking about please.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

click the ped you posted,then click offspring at the top of the page.
scroll down to hammonds snort AKA pig,click it.
then click it and then click hammonds park son ROM.
theirs alot of dogs,and castro's domino 5XW.
some thourough dogs from down the line.
I love readin peds.never had them on computer.
back in the day, we would look forward to when folks would travel A dog drivin and bring their yards peds with them
we would read them for weekends on end.
it was the way it was back then.
then you had to get on the phone and call around to verify the authenticity,as hangin paper was common.
it was very different.
have I ever told you about the hand written peds we would read?
saw dogs with peds,original,and hand copied all the way back to Ireland and england.
I have seen alot.


----------



## SECD (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks. I have always liked this guy.
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [17101] :: HAMMONDS' HAILSTONE (2XW)


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

william williamson said:


> click the ped you posted,then click offspring at the top of the page.
> scroll down to hammonds snort AKA pig,click it.
> then click it and then click hammonds park son ROM.
> theirs alot of dogs,and castro's domino 5XW.
> ...


Will, I know this is the first time I have addressed you, but I totally respect you and the knowledge you have. I always look forward to input you have when it comes to "the old days" and just your overall knowledge on game lines.

If I ever think of getting a real bulldog, I'd love to ask for advice


----------



## SECD (Jan 17, 2011)

Game Kennel - European Home of the Alligator/Rufus Family like this guy too lol.


----------



## twitchf4i (Jan 22, 2010)

wins?Characteristics? any stories doesnt matter i wanna learn about him becuz my boy is turtlebuster rufus and i like learning everything about his line


----------



## SECD (Jan 17, 2011)

twitchf4i said:


> wins?Characteristics? any stories doesnt matter i wanna learn about him becuz my boy is turtlebuster rufus and i like learning everything about his line


You say your dog has TB in him may I see a pedigree???? The dog pictured as my avatar is the tighest Turtlebuster dog in the world, well besides the pups we just bred lol. As for Rufus, call Gary and talk to him, he is a nice guy.


----------



## twitchf4i (Jan 22, 2010)

To make along story short no ped was lost in a apartment fire


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

it depends on what rufus you want...both are great dogs in the top 1%
i got alittle of both, click on HAMMONDS HAILSTONE and on the bottom side on JR'S TANK.

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [359601] :: HAYSTACK X PATCH
^ my bitch's sire and dam.


----------



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

twitchf4i said:


> To make along story short no ped was lost in a apartment fire


You can request a duplicate

Duplicate/Replacement UKC papers

Lost in Disaster Duplicate Requests


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

SECD said:


> Game Kennel - European Home of the Alligator/Rufus Family like this guy too lol.


must be dumb, cause I'm not followin your meanin.


----------



## SECD (Jan 17, 2011)

No meaning just stating I like the individual dogs
Twitch......I have never seen anyone take good Alligator bred dogs and good TB dogs and bring it together. Who is your boy registered with? I would like to see that, I will pay the 60 bucks to get you that pedigree and the duplicate registration form if you are serious!


----------



## twitchf4i (Jan 22, 2010)

im going pm u the quick version of the story


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

SECD said:


> No meaning just stating I like the individual dogs
> Twitch......I have never seen anyone take good Alligator bred dogs and good TB dogs and bring it together. Who is your boy registered with? I would like to see that, I will pay the 60 bucks to get you that pedigree and the duplicate registration form if you are serious!


gotcha,was just curious.I've always liked all sides of the hammonds breeding.Rufus and some others.
I sometimes miss the old days when I hear of folks like yourself and A few others here who got some of them old lines still bred up close and even tight.
I used think their was nothing better than watching 2 well bred and boxducated dogs.and sometimes I am still starry eyed about it.


----------



## SECD (Jan 17, 2011)

william williamson said:


> gotcha,was just curious.I've always liked all sides of the hammonds breeding.Rufus and some others.
> I sometimes miss the old days when I hear of folks like yourself and A few others here who got some of them old lines still bred up close and even tight.
> I used think their was nothing better than watching 2 well bred and boxducated dogs.and sometimes I am still starry eyed about it.


Thanks William! I love hand written peds, we have sent many into the ADBA for Black Fork Kennels which many people think was Kenny Gaines Kennel but was not.


----------



## twitchf4i (Jan 22, 2010)

couple of post here and i still got no info lol


----------



## SECD (Jan 17, 2011)

Already told you to call Gary, he owned the dog. If you really want to know go to the source.


----------



## SECD (Jan 17, 2011)

http://www.gopitbull.com/keith-cane76-campos/2151-plumbers-alligator-hammonds-rufus-blood-lines.html
Seems GP has went down this road already Twitch.


----------

